# Sorority Pics Welcome



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am going to post three picks of how my sorority tank has come along in about the past week. As of now I dont have the girls in the tank yet. They should be arriving on Thursday or Friday!!! So excited!!! Wish me luck :-D


This thread is also open to everyone else to post pics of their sorority so please post some pics of your sorority too!!!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My 20 gallon. Somewhere in there are 9 females and someday I shall have a proper lid with lighting and not and old window screen with saran wrap covering the top..oh and a stand so the siphon will work >.< It doesn;t work so well when the tank is on the floor


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha hey it works good looking tank! Hope you find what you need!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm moving back to NY this week (its way to freakin expensive to live in Alaska). Maybe I can convince my mom to buy me a lid, assuming the tank (and the fish) survive the 5000 mile road trip :shock:


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

:shock: 5000 miles! I always wanted to visit Alaska I have heard that the wilderness there is super awesome. I love the outdoors and i would love to visit your state sometime! haha back on subject lol good luck hope everyone makes it!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good Eaglescout..


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> looking good eaglescout..


thanks!


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Any one else have any sorority pics???


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a couple of pictures of sororities I have/had:



















There's 10 females and a PK male in this tank (think it's around 10 gallons)



















This tub sorority (gave it away to someone from another forum) had around 10 or 11 females in it as well and was around 15 gallons. 











This is the top sorority when I first started it in a 8 gallon tank with 5 females. Not very nice to look at, but it proved a good home for them.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 44949

*This is the 30gal sorority that housed 10 females* 

View attachment 44950

*I would say this is a sorority since its housing seven sisters from my spawn in july.*

they are all such queens always posing for the camera :lol:


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice pics thanks for replying i am just starting my first sorority and i wanted to see what other peoples looked like! cool looking tanks and fish:-D

@littlebetta wow you have had many did you ever have any problem with them getting into fights?

@bettaheart I bet the sisters have loved being together since birth!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

There's one female in there who is getting moved out as she constantly picks on one of the other ones in there. However, all the rest get on great. I plonked two new females in there the other day and it's been nearly a week and they have settled in beautifully. 

My tub sorority was the same. Aside from some bickering when I put two mature females from the pet store in, there was no serious fighting or indications of stress. 

I just make sure I have heaps and heaps of cover (particularly at the surface) so everyone can get away from each other if they have to.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> Nice pics thanks for replying i am just starting my first sorority and i wanted to see what other peoples looked like! cool looking tanks and fish:-D
> 
> @littlebetta wow you have had many did you ever have any problem with them getting into fights?
> 
> @bettaheart I bet the sisters have loved being together since birth!



thanks. The "sister club" has been a far more mellow show then my 30gal was (was being the operative word) 
I havent had to worry too much about torn fins and such as it doesnt occur as much as it would with a regular sorority, i think. I was going to sell acouple of the sisters but I cant part with them hahaha..
I am going to be moving them to the 30gal now that its been sterilized and looking for acouple more to add over the next few months.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> There's one female in there who is getting moved out as she constantly picks on one of the other ones in there. However, all the rest get on great. I plonked two new females in there the other day and it's been nearly a week and they have settled in beautifully.
> 
> My tub sorority was the same. Aside from some bickering when I put two mature females from the pet store in, there was no serious fighting or indications of stress.
> 
> I just make sure I have heaps and heaps of cover (particularly at the surface) so everyone can get away from each other if they have to.


Thanks for the info the last two pics on the start of this thread i hope covers the top a lot more so their line of sight will be broken up and thanks for the heads up!! my first go at this and i am a little nervous lol


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> thanks. The "sister club" has been a far more mellow show then my 30gal was (was being the operative word)
> I havent had to worry too much about torn fins and such as it doesnt occur as much as it would with a regular sorority, i think. I was going to sell acouple of the sisters but I cant part with them hahaha..
> I am going to be moving them to the 30gal now that its been sterilized and looking for acouple more to add over the next few months.


oh yes lol i dont think that i would ever give breeding a try because i would end up with at least 20 more bettas than i started with haha i have heard that sisters tend to be less aggressive toward each other. good luck with your 30 gallon sorority too i would love to see pics!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah since all my girls like to squish themselves up at the front of the tank, I like a lot of cover as this is where fights break out. If you have the right light fitting, you could grow some water sprite. It requires ferts maybe once a week and grows incredibly fast. It's what I use in my tank to break everything up. 

Mine get blasted with about 100 watts of light for 4-6 hours a day, and at the moment they are out-competing the algae - that's how fast they grow.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah since all my girls like to squish themselves up at the front of the tank, I like a lot of cover as this is where fights break out. If you have the right light fitting, you could grow some water sprite. It requires ferts maybe once a week and grows incredibly fast. It's what I use in my tank to break everything up.
> 
> Mine get blasted with about 100 watts of light for 4-6 hours a day, and at the moment they are out-competing the algae - that's how fast they grow.


wow thats interesting! I have never tried real plants before and i didnt want to try two new things in one shot (sorority & plants) so i just went with the sorority I would eventually like to start a planted tank though.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I prefer live plants as not only do they look more natural, if you get them growing they will help with the removal of ammonia/nitrates and provide lots of cover for your fish. Plus, there will never be any need to buy anymore plants as they are a renewable resource in your tank. 

Water sprite and wisteria (looks great floating) are too really easy ways to fill up your tank. They are pretty cheap to purchase, easy to grow (I plant my water sprite in plain old gravel with a root tab for nutrients) and will quickly overtake your tank if given the right conditions. 

Plus if you have excess, you can always sell it off to other forum members and make yourself a bit of change in the process. 

You just need to ensure you have the right type of light as otherwise your plants won't grow at all.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

That sounds great i hope that i will get to start a fully live tank soon!


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Update!!! My bettas didnt ship out last week but did ship this week and will be arriving tomorrow!!! Im ready for them to be here lol ill post some more pics when I have them all in the tank together! Thanks for everyones suggestions and pictures as well!:-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds good. Be sure to post pictures of it all set-up and finished.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My sorority... it currently houses 6 females

Ender and Merle are sisters from Cajun (Marble Dragon HM)
Peanut, Dragon, and Omen are sisters from Darkmoon (Red/Copper Dragon HM)
Anchovy a walmart rescue.. ended up being a perfect sorority girl (Crowntail)











The tank (10 gallons) mixed with live and fake plants


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Sounds good. Be sure to post pictures of it all set-up and finished.


 Will do!!:-D


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

@littlebettas Nice looking tank how long have you had it set up?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I just started a sorority and changed it a few times until the cover was just right.

There are currently 5 girls who are spawn sisters.

They were having some spats int he 10 gallon and decided to upgrade to an unused 15gal.
Before











after


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> @littlebettas Nice looking tank how long have you had it set up?


About a month now... originially there were 7 girls (Eurydice, sister to Dragon, Omen, and Peanut) but she turned out to be way to aggressive (tail slapping and sompletely tore up a few girls, along with trying to get in a fight with two girls at once) so she is no longer in the sorority and since them everyone has been doing great, no fighting at all (though I have a few piggies)


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> (though I have a few piggies)


 Haha how long did they fight for until everything setteled down?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> Haha how long did they fight for until everything setteled down?


With Eurydice in, nonstop for a full day and it got ugly, once I took her out, maybe 5 or 10 minutes, and that was just a bit of chasing, I had them floating next to each other for about a week while the tank finished cycling so I think that helped get some of the initial "anger out" from the start once removing Dice it was obvious that Merle, the biggest, was alpha, no one bothered to question it so most of the chasing was done by Omen, Ender and Dragon (Peanut and Anchovy stayed out of it) and Ender has ended up on a rough second command with Omen close behind then Dragon, Anchovy, and Peanut of course last (smallest)
Everyone has there own "place" but they tend to group up by relationship.... Merle and Ender group together mostly, Dragon, Omen, and Peanut nearby with Anchovy bouncing between groups or hanging with Peanut alone


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow great looking tank!
Cant wait to see pictures of your girls once they are settled 
Id like to have a sorority one day.. I find the girls too cute 
good luck with it all 
x


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

here's mine!


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

@jupiter nice tank i like the driftwood!


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

xbecky685x said:


> Wow great looking tank!
> Cant wait to see pictures of your girls once they are settled
> Id like to have a sorority one day.. I find the girls too cute
> good luck with it all
> x


 Thanks!


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> I just started a sorority and changed it a few times until the cover was just right.
> 
> There are currently 5 girls who are spawn sisters.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is an older pic of my sorority in the 10G tank. It still basically looks like this - just rearranged, maybe a little more stuffed LOL
I'm getting ready to expand my sorority to my 20G and I'll have 10 girls in it.
Currently the sorority has 5 girls in it. I love my sorority


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

@jupiter Gorgeous tank... LOVE the live plants!

@mjoy, very nice! thats just how dense the tank needs to be!!!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> @jupiter Gorgeous tank... LOVE the live plants!





eaglescout434 said:


> @jupiter nice tank i like the driftwood!


Thanks guys! I adore designing planted tanks. 

@LittleBettas: the plants are Argentine Sword, Ozelot Sword, Anubias Barteri, Micro Sword, Cardninal Plant, Water Sprite, Java Fern and Hornwort.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

@mjoy Nice looking tank it looks great and good luck with your bigger sorority!! I like the no fishing sign too:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice tanks (and pretty females) everyone  
Once I get the 29 upstairs on the table... I just might post a pic lol my girls finally developed more, and are a lot bigger, colored, meaty, eggy etc :lol:


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Nice tanks (and pretty females) everyone
> Once I get the 29 upstairs on the table... I just might post a pic lol my girls finally developed more, and are a lot bigger, colored, meaty, eggy etc :lol:


 I would love to see it!!:-D how many girls are you going to have in there?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now there are only 4, in my 29 gallon. Since they were in there, for some reason 9 gallons makes a huge difference because some grew 0.5 inches :shock: and became very meaty, eggy, and well.... different  I also have 2 other girls, but they are in quarantine for healing, and I fear may become pretty injured against bettas double their size :lol:


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Right now there are only 4, in my 29 gallon. Since they were in there, for some reason 9 gallons makes a huge difference because some grew 0.5 inches :shock: and became very meaty, eggy, and well.... different  I also have 2 other girls, but they are in quarantine for healing, and I fear may become pretty injured against bettas double their size :lol:


 Yeah that could cause a problem but 4 bettas in a tank that big would equal 4 happy bettas and 4 little spoiled piggies lol i bet they love it:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I guess they do - growing that big o_o I just check on them casually, as of course it doesn't have a hood (I use mesh right now) nor lights... And...wow. lol. Eventually I'd add more girls... Marge is a real meanie especially when her and her sister Tina gang up on others ><


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, even better than a sorority picture....

A sorority video xDD (with pictures.) I can never get them together for pics anywho (kinda like kids?  ) so... A video worked xDD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V00gZ5ro3LE&feature=youtu.be (may want to wait a few for it to process something I edited)


----------

